# Sig Comp help.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just want to get some opinions on my entrant for this weeks competition.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Love the Text and highlight reel. Nothing bad at all tbh.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

The film strip looks fantastic! Great job

I think the sig looks good. The only thing I like less about it is the effect on the "Patrick Cote" I think it makes the text a little harder to read, but thats just an opinion.

All in All, great job. The progress you made in such a short amount of time is amazing

-Pliff


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A slightly diffrent take using the same base,


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow those are both really really nice. You just started using photoshop?

I like the first one better then the second just lose the effect on the font and make it so it's just the letters without the lines on it and it will be sharp.

Great work!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow both good...toxic great work i personally like the sencond one bettwe


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks guys, I have 3 possibilities here Im just not sure which one to use.

MJB I've only been using photoshop a couple months, I downloaded it and decided I was gonna start using it but never could figure it out (I was trying to wing it), finally a couple weeks ago I started looking at the tutorials and such and got an idea how things went together and suddenly I "got" it and now other than the occassional snag I think Ive got it kinda figured out, this was the first time I tried using a CD4 which I got from the links in the resources thread,

Here's the first one retouched, I also took out the texture to clean it up a bit.










And with a diffrent CD4 and no effect around the text.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You've definetly improved a lot from when you first started and you did it very quickly too.

I like the second one but I think it would look better with the C4D from the first one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

like this?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope...

This one







but with the C4D in the background from this one


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I changed it I put the wrong link in when I posted it the first time.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like that much better then the other one. I think it flows better and the C4D works better with the piece.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input, it does seem less cluttered,


----------

